# Wie "nur" Win7 von Festplatte in VM verschieben

## SarahS93

Da ist ein PC auf dem Windows 7 läuft. Die Festplatte ist 300 Gig gros.

Wie wird der das Windows 7 am besten in eine VM kopiert?

Mittels "dd" wäre es möglich die ganze HD als Image zubekommen.

Wie aber kann ich mir das Windows und alles was zum booten braucht einzeln ziehen und in einer VM-Datei bereit stellen?

----------

## scurrell

Am ehesten wahrscheinlich mit einem Image-Maker, zB. TrueImage mit bootcd

dann die VM von cd booten und das Image in der VM auspacken.

Ob das mit dem MBR allerdings auch geht, weis ich nicht.

----------

## Yamakuzure

VMware bietet das freie Tool vCenter Converter Standalone, mit denen man laufende Systeme in virtuelle Maschinen klonen kann.

Ansonsten kann man ein Image mit Disk2Vhd anlegen und dann mit dem Starwind V2V image converter in ein vmdk image konvertieren.

----------

## boospy

Wir verwenden schon seit langer Zeit Clonezilla: https://pve.proxmox.com/wiki/Migration_of_servers_to_Proxmox_VE#Physical_server_to_Proxmox_VE_.28KVM.29_using_Clonezilla_Live_CDs

We have done the Clonezillaway with Windows 2003 2008 2011SBS and Windows7. it has always worked!

----------

## SarahS93

Interessant das ....

----------

## Schattenschlag

Wäre es nicht einfacher Win7 in einer VM neu zu installieren. Naja so wie ich Windows kenne wird das eher mehr Probleme bringen als nutzen.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Schattenschlag wrote:*   

> Wäre es nicht einfacher Win7 in einer VM neu zu installieren. Naja so wie ich Windows kenne wird das eher mehr Probleme bringen als nutzen.

 Das Konvertieren bringt eigentlich kaum Probleme bis auf die Neu-Aktivierung wegen geänderter Hardware. Solange die ursprüngliche Installation nach der Konvertierung gelöscht wird, ist das Lizenzrechtlich zumindest kein Problem.

----------

## Schattenschlag

@Yamakuzure

Oh echt geht das schon so einfach. Dachte das es da mehr Probleme gibt eben durch die geänderte Hardware. Hab da schon etliches erlebt, alleine schon wegen dem Booten.

Wenn sich Win7 ins Bios eingetragen hat bezüglich UEFI !? hmm Ok das mit der Lizenz war mir klar. 

Naja hab es noch nicht probieren können da ich sein längerem kein Windows mehr besitze.

Aber Danke für die Info

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Schattenschlag wrote:*   

> @Yamakuzure
> 
> Oh echt geht das schon so einfach. Dachte das es da mehr Probleme gibt eben durch die geänderte Hardware. Hab da schon etliches erlebt, alleine schon wegen dem Booten.
> 
> Wenn sich Win7 ins Bios eingetragen hat bezüglich UEFI !? hmm Ok das mit der Lizenz war mir klar. 
> ...

 Da sich auch die Grafikkarte ändert sollte man, vor allem bei ATI Treibern, die Treiber zuerst deinstallieren, denke ich. Obwohl man das sicherlich auch später im abgesicherten Modus machen könnte.

Wegen UEFI habe ich zumindest Glück. Mein DELL BIOS kommt mit einem UEFI Boot Editor.  :Wink: 

----------

## schmidicom

Das mit dem UEFI ist halb so tragisch so lange man beim Transfer auch alle Partitionen erwischt und nicht nur die auf der das Betriebssystem ("C:") liegt. Denn der Installtionsassistent von Windows legt den eigenen Bootloader mehrfach auf der EFI System-Partition (ESP) ab, unter anderem einmal als "/EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI" was von jedem UEFI auch ohne Eintrag erkannt werden sollte. Und sobald Windows einmal durchgestartet hat kann man es mit Hilfe von "bcdedit" dazu bewegen einen neuen Eintrag im UEFI zu erstellen.

----------

## scurrell

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> ...ist das Lizenzrechtlich zumindest kein Problem.

 

Na ja. Sie hatte ja nicht gesagt, daß die VM soll auf einem anderen Rechner installiert werden.

AFAIK, ist die Lizenz auf ein Gerät  beschränkt.

Wie das Win7 dann installiert wird, bleibt doch wohl jedem selbst überlassen. 

( Ob ein natives Win und ein zweites VM-Win gegen Lizenzen verstößt, weiß ich nicht. )

Müßte ich das native Win allerdings innerhalb eines Gerätes in eine VM bekommen sollen, würde ich ganz anders vorgehen

als hier im Thema vorgeschlagen.

Oder anders formuliert:

 *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> Da ist ein PC auf dem Windows 7 läuft. 

 

soll aber auf gentoo umgestellt werden und von den GAU's direkt ins Win7 gebootet werden. Also keine grub-Auswahl, oder so.

Und das soll dann eine VM sein.

----------

## Yamakuzure

@scurrell : Da die VM simulierte Hardware verwendet, ist das ein eigenes Gerät. Wenn du Windoofs in eine VM packen möchtest, muss es von der ursprünglichen Hardware runter. Selbst wenn die VM auf der selben Maschine läuft.

----------

